# Installed HID kit



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
over the weekend I've installed a HID kit with 6000k.
http://www.kensun.com/product_detail.php?pid=2
The installation was quick and easy. After the first switching on I've noticed both lights were flickering when the engine was running. I browsed the internet a bit and found following solution:
http://www.300cforumz.com/showthread.php?t=5954
Just bought 2 4700uF 35W capacitors from Radio Shack and it works great!!
Car looks fantastic and night vision is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by lenny97 at 8:31 PM 8-31-2009_


_Modified by lenny97 at 8:34 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

Very nice. Thanks for the links and pics.
I think I will get this now - was thinking about it, but your experience provides some confidence these kits work. You soldered the capicators? How much were they?
Thanks again.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (Whataguy)*

Yes, the capacitors are soldered. They were $5,49 each.








BTW, ordered the kit via Amazon for $103 incl. shipping.


_Modified by lenny97 at 9:47 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

That looks awesome! I've been wanting to do that to mine except that it's been in the shop the last 4 days for the sliding door issue. Thanks for the info. How does the High Beam work with those HID's?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

The high beanm is a different bulb.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (MRP2001GTi)*

Yes, right. Higbeam and DRL are not affected by the HID installation.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

I did a HID install not to long ago and loved it but one of the ignitors failed so I am back to regular bulbs. I will buy another (better?) kit after we move.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

can you please post night time shots !!!


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

Here you go:

towards the garage wall:


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

The reflectors in the Routan work REALLY well with the HID kits. I was impressed. Not enough bleed to worry about blinding people either so there was no need to adjust them down at all.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

that looks amazing !!! did you have to get the special 'CEL eliminator' for the HIDs ?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

I did not need a special CEL eliminator. Only soldered the capacitors to get rid of the flickering as described at the beginning of the post.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

wow, i will be purchasing this kit !! what bulb style did you end up getting ?


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:57 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

H11, 6000k. Slightly blueisch. Don't go higher in Colortemp. You'll loose light output.
I'll do the same for the beetle, I guess..


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

That looks awesome!! Definitely will be purchasing that asap. Just wondering, do you need the capacitors for any HID upgrades that you do? Or is it just for this specific brand of balast that you used?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

The need for the capacitors is dependant on the car electronics, not on the kit. The kit might work perfectly without capacitors in another car.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

i noticed that they offer a 4700K kit, but the pics dont really show the color of the lights...
any experiences with the 4700K temp ?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

I guess you mean 4300k. This is the temp of most OEM HID's.
Check out this site. It gives a nice overview:
http://www.delonixradar.com.au...t.php


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

wow that is nice! i think this is the next routan mod


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

order placed, now onto the capacitors


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

lenny... question..

where did you mount the HID Ballast, AND how long did it take you to install everything, my fat fingers cant even GET to the headlight bulbs


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

There some good spots for the ballasts. My beetle is much tighter in the engine compartment... For getting to the bulbs I had help from my 12 year old son and his hands...








Especially the driver side is a little tough. Once the halogens were out I could also manage.
Good luck!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

did you use some 3M double faced tape for mounting the ballasts, i think im going to stick them to the inner fenders


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

I'm getting some high beam and fog light HIDs from rafagolfbr on here, I can't wait to put mine in !


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

Hi, I installed a set of GT-HID kit, and i have a problem. When the car is off and you turn the headlights on, the HID lights works awesome!! But then once you turn the car on, and turn the headlights on, it flickers for a moment and then it shuts down. Any thoughts on why this is happening? Do I need a capacitor installed? It's as if it's getting too much voltage and shutting itself off on purpose. Please, I need your help, Do i need to install a bigger ballast? Like a 55 watts? Thanks


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

Sounds EXACTLY like the issue I had. Two capacitors from Radio Shack solved it. $5.49 each.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

sounds like the HID ballasts are very sensitive to any variation in current.
something to consider... My friend has OEM R32 HIDs from Europe. He paid a HUGE amount of $ for them and they flicker and sometimes dont even come ON!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

stole that pic from the link


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

problem fixed, installed a 55Watts balast and no flicker and they look awesome.


----------



## tonezhou (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

can not see the pictures, do you install low beam only?
35W?
thanks,


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (tonezhou)*

yes, i've only installed it on the low beams, haven't been able to figure out how to turn the drl's on. But once you put these HID on, you won't need the Brights at all. I dialed down the angle cause it seems a little high for oncomming traffic. But it's bright as can bee, literally night and day difference. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

How did you dail down the angle? I would also like to do that, especially when the car is loaded it blind the traffic a bit.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

the low beams are H11 like high beams right ?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtownwolfpack* »_problem fixed, installed a 55Watts balast and no flicker and they look awesome. 


used the 55W ballast for a 35W kit ?


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

This is the ballast I used, 
http://www.alibaba.com/product....html
You can read the product detail on why it is used. Also, here is more infor on CAN Bus http://www.canbus.us 
Hope this explains everything.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

I installed my HID fogs (bought them from RafaGolfBr) and they work great







Perfect match to the factory xenon headlights and much MUCH brighter than stock !!!


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

Pictures please...!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

no pics yet, but it was a direct plug and play (they use H10 bulbs btw) and it's so bright that it's actually too bright !!! I need to see if I can point them down more if that would even make a difference. I think I can use the fogs instead of high beams now !!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_I installed my HID fogs (bought them from RafaGolfBr) and they work great







Perfect match to the factory xenon headlights and much MUCH brighter than stock !!!


are you talking about the stock retrofit kit that is out there for Routans that dont have fogs from the factory?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

are you talking about the stock retrofit kit that is out there for Routans that dont have fogs from the factory?

no sorry my car had factory fogs, I'm talking about how I installed HIDs in them


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

so your using the stock routan foglights with HID bulbs, that will be a littla light !!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_so your using the stock routan foglights with HID bulbs, that will be a littla light !!

yeah lol, it's bright, so bright I think I can see China from here lol !
It's great at night on the un-lit backroads though, works better than the high beams. I just have to turn them off if there's oncoming traffic (although I forgot a couple of times and so far no one flashed me)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

aw man, thats great, im installing the HID headlights this afternoon (first day with no chance of rain) !


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

Today I istalled the same kit as for the Routan as H1 version in my 2003 Beetle...took 10 minutes. So nice...and no capacitors required.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

i guess a German electrical system is Superior


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

Have any of the HID kits that any of you have installed required that the Auto Headlamp feature be disabled? 
The poorly written instructions for the kit I bought want the Auto Headlamp feature disabled to prevent headlamps from coming on before the engine is started - something about the HID system requiring the full 12V at all times. Any problems with this?
It also says that the DRLs should be disabled, but I'm sure that refers to dual-filament bulb applications [although it doesn't say specifically].
Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_Have any of the HID kits that any of you have installed required that the Auto Headlamp feature be disabled? 
The poorly written instructions for the kit I bought want the Auto Headlamp feature disabled to prevent headlamps from coming on before the engine is started - something about the HID system requiring the full 12V at all times. Any problems with this?
It also says that the DRLs should be disabled, but I'm sure that refers to dual-filament bulb applications [although it doesn't say specifically].
Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


good point ! any info ?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

The Auto Headlight feature has no impact with my kit. Still works fine. Same with DRL as they run on the high beam bulbs.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

I'm going to try them as is this weekend. Let you know what happens.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Installed HID kit (cscsc)*

Are you guys buying all the same kit? 
I see a few on eBay I have been following for around $120...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (Whataguy)*

got mine from RafaGolfBr on here, his kits are very nice, I've had one of his kits on my Passat Wagon for over 2 years now, never needed a resistor or anything, just plug and play ! they were a little less too (well, I didn't need to have them shipped, picked them up locally)


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

RafaGolfBr - OK thanks. I will check him out and tell him you referred me.


_Modified by Whataguy at 7:11 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (Whataguy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...42518


_Modified by 71sbeetle at 6:45 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

I installed my GT HID kit but my auto headlights don't seem to work, i have to manually turn them on at night, any ideas on why this might be?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

use the capacitors?


----------



## crug75hid (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

I wanted a High Intensity Discharge kit which is a very cool light and better visibility especially during night driving. I opted to go with the single beam HID kit too and love it, they are cheaper on ebay but I wanted a warranty so I got it here.  sealed beam conversion kits , or you can try one of the vendors.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (crug75hid)*

those are pretty expensive for what they are


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (dtownwolfpack)*

installed the HID kit today in about 30 minutes. i really DONT like the "connect to original bulb power" spade connectors. they are uninsulated !!! i had to make up some heat shrink pieces for them. 
i do have to say, the capacitor install really makes this kit work perfectly! and i cant wait for it to get dark tonight!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

what ? they are just spade connectors ??? The kit I got has an actual plug. And no capacitor needed


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_what ? they are just spade connectors ??? The kit I got has an actual plug. And no capacitor needed










EDIT:
just looked i went with "KENSUN"







as the OP


_Modified by redzone98 at 11:03 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

lol, and you paid more


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

well i Do need another kit for my other car, who did you get it from again? ebay ?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

nah I got it from Rafael (RafaGolfBr on here)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_nah I got it from Rafael (RafaGolfBr on here)

does he sell them like a business, i see no info about the kits when i look this guy up ??


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

no just IM him, he has an account with some place so he gets them at cost, basically he only orders it when you buy it


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (71sbeetle)*

no ****... nice..
thanks


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

Some PICS @@!!!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_does he sell them like a business, i see no info about the kits when i look this guy up ??









I used to have a webstore, but since I finished my degre and have a steady job now, I just sell stuff locally and to people that bought from me on past years. Every now and then I get an order in as long as I have at least 10 people or so interested.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*HELP!*

How the heck does one screw in the bulbs for the Routan? 
I am trying to install the HID bulbs now, and one has two choices it seems 1) take out the light assembly, or 2) do it with some difficulty. 
1) In trying to take out the light assemby, the top screw mount is clearly visible and easy to access and unscrew. But there must be a second screw underneath - cant locate it. Does anyone know where it is and is this even necessary? 
2) I can remove the OEM Halogen bulb with ease, without taking the light assemby off, but I am having great difficulty screwing in the replacement - it will not turn when positioned properly, no matter. Difficult to get great grip - its a confined very tight area. But I can get the OEM back in on multiple attempts. Just the replacement HID will not turn and set /lock in.
Replacement HID is the one from RafeGolfBr.
Any solutions greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: HELP! (Whataguy)*

RESOLVED (after a few hours). 
I really had to apply generous force. Nothing broke fortunately, and the bulb was never touched through all of it amazingly. Really difficult with the light assembly not removed. Apparently there is a second bolt for it underneath the light assembly, and you need the bumper removed to get at it.
The replacement bulb is not OEM fitment. Its a H11 but the contacts are thicker, and material is ceramic/plastic. The OEM fitment is thin and metal. A tighter and more viscous fit.
Now another problem... I have the notorious flickering with the engine turned on. Flickers for 3 to 5 secs, then dies. No flickering with engine turned off. Seems these may need that capacitor/resistor?
Message to supplier RafaGolfBr for advice.


_Modified by Whataguy at 1:04 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: HELP! (Whataguy)*

Try WholesaleHID.com for the anti-flicker adapters. They're waterproof, plug-in cable extensions for $15. per pair, plus shipping.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (cscsc)*

whataguy, you get the flickering on your set from Raf ? I got two sets from him (one for my Passat fogs over 2 yrs ago and one for my Routan fogs recently) and never had a flickering problem :knocks on wood:


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: HELP! (71sbeetle)*

I have something I would describe as flickering anyway - the lights flick a little and try to engage, but totally die after 3 to 5 seconds. Works fine without the engine running. Apparently, as CSCSC says, you can get a flickering cancellation kit about $15 - $20, versus the do-it-yourself soldering resistor. I am waiting for advice from RafaGolf - now want to make sure the cancellation kit will work. There are many on eBay but some descriptions say some are not compatible with certain vehicles... 
Good thing I have some patience - screwing in those bulbs was getting a little frustrating. Started project at 9 and finished at 1:30 - mostly because of hours wasted trying to get the bulbs screwed in. I had to move the air filter on the engine left, and the fuse box and its metal support on the engine right after an hour or so, to get more room! With the bulbs being a tight fit, taking out the light assembly would have been easiest - but apparently you need to take the bumper cover off to get at a bolt underneath the light assembly.
You had no problem? The kit name I have is "Smart4Cars". Canadian car made a difference? Maybe you guys have the HID enabled as default?
I bought this kit because the flickering problem did not appear to be present and one person commented installation was fast. 
Instructions weak - some words missing, pictures not matched to text, and not all wires shown on schematic.
I am sure it will OK in the end, but sure has been an experience.
Apparently this is a problem with many new vehicles with computers that manage the functions. One can get the dealer to enable the HID lamps using the Starscan. One can also imagine how that could be another headache! I ordered a HID flicker cancellation kit on eBay - $30.00. The kit tricks the computer into recognizing a resistance consistent with a Halogen bulb.








One last interesting tidbit. The lights work IF I turn them on and keep them on for 20 seconds BEFORE putting the key in the ignition and starting up. They stay on. Something to do with ignition and DLR delivering too low a voltage to start them up...


_Modified by Whataguy at 6:28 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (Whataguy)*

hmm, for some reason smart4cars doesn't ring a bell, I think the one I have are TOP or something like that


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: HELP! (Whataguy)*

It is definitelly a can-bus (ECU) related issue. Easy fix with the dodge version of vag-com StarCom, The computer expects the system to use the 55w, the HIDS consume only 35w so it thinks the light is burn, so it keeps trying to turn it on (flicker) untill it recognizes it as defective. a Capacitor, or a CAn-Bus error cancellation kit (which is simply a resistor inside a heat dissipating aluminum case) or re-coding the computer for HIDS will solve the issue. ALL new VWs seem to have the same issue, I really am not familiar with the routan due its dodge influence.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (RafaGolfBr)*

it's weird though, because both kits I got from you didn't require the ballast (07 Passat Wagon fogs and 09 Routan fogs), maybe I just got lucky !!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: HELP! (71sbeetle)*

i took no chances and stuck a 35v 4700mF Cap on each line.
works just fine, engine ON or off, although i was a little nervous to chop up wires of a 100$ new item, but ive done crazier!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: HELP! (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_it's weird though, because both kits I got from you didn't require the ballast (07 Passat Wagon fogs and 09 Routan fogs), maybe I just got lucky !!!

IM pretty sure you had to vag the passat thou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
IM pretty sure you had to vag the passat thou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nope, plug and play all the way !


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: HELP! (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_nope, plug and play all the way !

Magic Hands!!! I needed to disable cold start diagnostic and add a capacitor on my fogs on my 06 passat!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (RafaGolfBr)*

must be lol, I had capacitors that Andy gave me but I ended up not using them ... did you get your new car yet ?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP! (71sbeetle)*

oh well I see your sig I guess you did get it congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (lenny97)*

What if you want to install the HID kit for the DRL/HI- Beam. How does the system react with two very different settings? Thanks for your time.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (N2OIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2OIL* »_What if you want to install the HID kit for the DRL/HI- Beam. How does the system react with two very different settings? Thanks for your time. 


i dont think you should mess with that DTRLs Voltage is stepped down, i dont even think it will have enough to fire off the DTRL.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Installed HID kit (redzone98)*

What if any options do you recommend for hi beam since they integrate with the drl's? If a bulb is the first step what would be a good name to upgrade and lasts? Thanks for your time.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Installed HID kit (N2OIL)*

a HID, by its characteristics, is a poor choice for a highbeam. You need an instant ON type of bulb. maybe try the new batch of LED bulbs?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Scary Scary beam pattern pics with these cars and HID kits!!!! 
I would suggest NOBODY do this mod if they want to keep other drivers happy on the road. 
The halogen beam pattern on these cars is bad enough - but becomes 3 times worse with HID's! 
Not stirring trouble or knocking on the original poster (I've done this before I learned about HIDs years ago), just trying to help educate others who read this thread in the future. 
Two thumbs up for another modded minivan though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Scary Scary beam pattern pics with these cars and HID kits!!!! 
I would suggest NOBODY do this mod if they want to keep other drivers happy on the road. 



Whats so "scary" about this beam pattern ? ? i have yet to get a single "flash" by opposing direction drivers










_Modified by redzone98 at 12:17 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

Whats so "scary" about this beam pattern ? ? i have yet to get a single "flash" by opposing direction drivers









_Modified by redzone98 at 12:17 PM 11-11-2009_

What's scary is THIS beam pattern (as posted by original poster):

_Quote, originally posted by *lenny97* »_
towards the garage wall:


And let's not forget...I've got a Routan too...and the beam in halogen form SUCKS. 
Just because you don't get flashed doesn't mean anything by the way. That is a HORRIBLE beam. Sorry to put it bluntly. But since you asked....








EDIT:
In addition,
This pic: 








Shows a very splotchy beam on the ground in front as well as two very "well" lit up signs (higher than it should be) at the end of the road there. 
This is WAY too much glare. 
Sorry guys...not TRYING to be raining on anybodys parade...but since you asked what was so scary I just thought I'd point it all out. 











_Modified by nater at 9:59 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

thats just characteristics of _ANY _ conventional non-projector lens..
there is nothing you can do to solve that, i feel that the HID inserts, with the bulb cover that's built into the lens, creates a much wider beam pattern than a normal Halogen bulb. the glare is just more noticeable because your able to SEE the glare as opposed to just fading to oblivion.
i agree its not the best, but, it is far from the worst


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_thats just characteristics of _ANY _ conventional non-projector lens..
there is nothing you can do to solve that, i feel that the HID inserts, with the bulb cover that's built into the lens, creates a much wider beam pattern than a normal Halogen bulb. the glare is just more noticeable because your able to SEE the glare as opposed to just fading to oblivion.
i agree its not the best, but, it is far from the worst


I don't disagree with any of what you just said. Of course, I've stated plenty of times before that non-conventional halogen lamps do NOT take well to HIDs (not in this forum tho)...
The HIDs are 3 times brighter than halogen. All DOT spec housings have "built-in" glare to light overhead road signs...
That "faint" amount of glare that is just bright enough to light up an overhead road sign is now THREE times as bright...in that same spot.
Now scatter that all over the beam and what do you have? Lots of glare. 
I know there are worse lamps...MK4 Golf/Jetta (DOT spec) being a prime example. 
Carry on guys...I just wanted to make a point, without coming off as a jerk. Hope you took it the right way.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Carry on guys...I just wanted to make a point, without coming off as a jerk. Hope you took it the right way.










never thought that for a single second. I enjoy having intelligent conversations without it leading to an internet message board dick swinging contest.
BTW, does anybody have a Beam pattern from an OEM HID equipped Routan ?


_Modified by redzone98 at 4:25 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried this kit?
http://www.wholesalehid.com/product.php?pid=22
Routans use H11 for the headlights, right? The slim option looks attractive... price looks pretty reasonable ($60), and has lifetime warranty. Should I also get the anti-flicker connectors?
By the way, I have a base SEL.


_Modified by tipoytm at 2:43 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

I have that very kit, and I've decided not to use it. It has the slim ballasts, and I also bought the CAN bus error cancelers [just in case]. These are the 55Watt ballasts which should not require anti-flicker capacitors.
If you're interested, I'll sell the entire package for $75. including shipping. I paid $100. from Wholesale HID. e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

Bah, too late, I already purchased a kit online (different vendor). How come you are not going to use them?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

I bought the HID kit for a couple of reasons - kind of an impulse purchase - I had a '99 T&C which, even though it had quad headlights, always seemed to need more illumination and I read here and other places that the HIDs were great. 
Not having had much chance to drive the Routan at night, I went ahead and purchased the kit. 
I had trouble installing the bulbs [hard to seat them with so little room to work] and I didn't want to take the headlight buckets out of a brand new car, so I gave up for the time being.
Lately, since it gets dark early here in Maine, I have driven at night quite a bit and have no problem with the standard lights. 
I will probably change to Sylvania's Silverstar Ultra bulbs when the H11 becomes availble.
So, if anyone out there is inteested, my sale offer stands.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_I bought the HID kit for a couple of reasons - kind of an impulse purchase - I had a '99 T&C which, even though it had quad headlights, always seemed to need more illumination and I read here and other places that the HIDs were great. 
Not having had much chance to drive the Routan at night, I went ahead and purchased the kit. 
I had trouble installing the bulbs [hard to seat them with so little room to work] and I didn't want to take the headlight buckets out of a brand new car, so I gave up for the time being.
Lately, since it gets dark early here in Maine, I have driven at night quite a bit and have no problem with the standard lights. 
I will probably change to Sylvania's Silverstar Ultra bulbs when the H11 becomes availble.
So, if anyone out there is inteested, my sale offer stands.

it was tricky getting the bulbs in, but why you give up ? just go slow, you can do it!


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

I'd really like to see some pics of the hid's installed in the fog lamp housings. I'm thinking of putting them in mine.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (jasonzak)*

This is an update on my HID kit that was not working because of flickering. 
I ordered the makeshift resistor-capicitor part that everyone may have heard about, that is supposed to fix the flickering issue. And to great surprise and disappointment it does not work!! Not on my HID unit anyway. I ordered a beautiful little resistor product - $30 - all shielded nicely, custom made for H11 4300K Routan. And there is absolutely NO difference after installation! Still flickering and after 3 - 5 seconds the lights cut out. 
Hooked up wrong? There is ONLY one way to hook it up, It is one wire and it has custom female and male connectors - it can only fit into the HID voltage kit one way on one connector. It is fool proof.
Next step would normally be to wait and get the HID enabled next time at the dealer BUT the HID kit seems to have a problem. I have noticed when the HID lights are on and working normally, they have a mild miniscule flicker. Its like the light intensity or voltage miniscually but noticably varies. Not the same major on and off flicker, but a performance quality issue. Hard sell on installing another, as took an extra 3 hours and bleeding knuckles just trying to get the bulbs to lock in. I am going to replace the HID kit with the OEM halogen lightbulb.
Unless you live in an area where someone is able to do this mod for you, for a set installation cost (ie not hourly), and where a warranty is offered, I would recommend that you consider scrapping this mod. I hope the part-out will be easier. 


_Modified by Whataguy at 4:33 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

My HID kit finally arrived last night, and man those ballasts are big! I popped up the Routan's hood and looked inside, it's going to be very hard to work on the tight space... did you guys have to remove the whole headlight assembly? 
Also, where did you mount the ballasts? My kit comes with the capacitors pre-installed.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

Hi. 
My understanding is that unless you take off the front bumper, you wont get the light assembly out - there is a bumper screw that mounts into the light assembly. Not going that route, it is a tight space but if you can screw in the new HID easily you will be fine. 
If the new HID bulbs are hard to turn and lock in, you may be hard pressed to lock it in properly. I removed the left sided air filter assembly and the right sided engine fuse box to help me do it - an extra hour for sure. And even then, it was still a VERY tight work space. 
Hopefully the kit with the capicitor will work for you. The retailer has now advised me that I should have the HID enabled - regardless. Good luck and let us know how it works out.



_Modified by Whataguy at 6:26 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

I have my doubts as to how I will be able to install the kit cleanly. I think I'll just have to get a shop to do it... anyone did it this way? If so, how much did it cost you?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

i didnt remove the headlights, had no problems getting the new lights in.... BUT come to think about it, i did play A LOT of "Operation" when i was a kid









I used a water-resistant closed cell foam to wrap the balasts, then i used a big wire tie and stuck one besides the airbox, and the other besides the battery.... been 4 months, Zero Issues


----------



## dvst8r (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re:*

I just had my HID installed. I ran into the flickering issue as well, the capacitors did the trick. I haven't had to do any night driving as of yet, but in the garage they look great!
redzone98: where did you get the foam to wrap the ballasts? Mine are tucked in the same spots and I'd like a cleaner looking/waterproof solution.


----------

